# NIRL Mullet Chuckin



## Garry (Dec 14, 2006)

Started the morning at Haulover canal and ran north to one of my spots.  Ran along the banks for awhile then decided to anchor out for a bit and see if we could get lucky.  Sophie spotted a nice tailer in about 3' of water.  I threw an Exude jerkbait at it but just ended up spooking it.  So went with out instincts and threw out the mullet heads, and the catching began!  All reds were caught between 8:30 - 9:30!!!

First light I hooked up with this nice lil trout.  (at least it was a lil bigger than last time :-/ )









I struck first with the mullet with this nice 28" red









Then it was all Sophie after that!  (I unleashed the beast in her ;D ;D )

26 1/2"









First BLOOD!









27"









27 1/2"  (5 spotter!!!! she was estatic  )


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

;D ;D ;D


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

Dang Garry...she really does out fish you [smiley=1-lmao.gif]


God job on da feesh guys. By the way, If you would like to join "Young Mullet Chunkers of America" mail $20 and a bottle of So Co and I'll get your membership cards to you asap


----------



## Garry (Dec 14, 2006)

How bout we'll buy you a shot of SoCo next time we meet up at JB's for the entry fee ;D ;D


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

Congrats my friend...you and St. Sophie Girl have just become the first lifetime members


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice fish! I wish my better half would out fish me :


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Garry is my hero. Posting pics of his GF holding more and bigger fish( and in the buff too). That's awesome.


----------



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

Dem there some nice fish...


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

> Congrats my friend...you and St. Sophie Girl have just become the first lifetime members


Yay! I can be the President!


----------

